# Wieviel Ram unterstützt Windows 10 Home?



## Marko3006 (28. Juli 2015)

*Wieviel Ram unterstützt Windows 10 Home?*

Hallo, wie oben genannt, wie viel Ram unterstützt Windows 10 Home? Sind 16 GB nutzbar oder "nur" 8 GB?


----------



## chbdiablo (28. Juli 2015)

Vermutlich so wie Windows 8 mindestens 128GB in der einfachsten Version.


----------



## Marko3006 (28. Juli 2015)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Vermutlich so wie Windows 8 mindestens 128GB in der einfachsten Version.



Da ich 8.1 nicht habe wusste ich das nicht! Danke Dir


----------



## BiJay (28. Juli 2015)

Solltest aber auch die 64-bit Version von Windows 10 nutzen. Es gibt immer noch die längst überflüssige 32-bit Version, welche man tunlichst vermeiden sollte.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2015)

Welches neuere Windows unterstützt denn nur 8GB?  ^^


----------



## chbdiablo (28. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Welches neuere Windows unterstützt denn nur 8GB?  ^^



Windows 7 Home Basic: https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/li...=vs.85).aspx#physical_memory_limits_windows_7


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2015)

ah okay - aber wer hat denn schon nur Basic auf nem "richtigen" PC...?


----------

